# Dallas, tx MAY 2 "PARA LA RAZA" CAR SHOW



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*LOW LYFE C.C. PRESENTS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW N HOP CONTEST MAY 2ND @ AZUKITA CABARET!!!!!!*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :yes: :h5: :run:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

a jump house for the kids at the cabaret!! :nosad:


----------



## Choppin-Bladez (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

Good start having a "DONK" class, I hope other events this year have one also.


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: hno: hno:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Apr 7 2010, 06:20 PM~17126414
> *Good start having a "DONK" class, I hope other events this year have one also.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

donks need love too homie.... :biggrin: 

just dont want to leave any body out...


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 6 2010, 10:30 AM~17111062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT Lets do it LOW LYFE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l be there!


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 6 2010, 09:30 AM~17111062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 9 2010, 01:26 PM~17145172
> *I'l be there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: DOWN II CLOWN WILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Garland's FINEST c.c. 
Will be in the house!!!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

WILL B THERE  

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 22 2010, 09:30 AM~17269917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 6 2010, 08:30 AM~17111062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD LUCK HOMIE ..... MY BOY FROM DA YOUNGER DAYS HAS HIS AUNT FIGHTING CANCER SO I'M GONNA TRY TO GET WHO DECIDES NOT TO HEAD YOUR WAY TO JOIN US IN A SHO-N-SHINE .... 


NOTHING PERSONAL ON MYBELF HOMIE ..... GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 12:47 PM~17271083
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIE ..... MY BOY FROM DA YOUNGER DAYS HAS HIS AUNT FIGHTING CANCER SO I'M GONNA TRY TO GET WHO DECIDES NOT TO HEAD YOUR WAY TO JOIN US IN A SHO-N-SHINE ....
> NOTHING PERSONAL ON MYBELF HOMIE ..... GOOD LUCK BRO
> *


SUP TOMMY,,
SORRY BOUT URE FAM. BRO, HOPE EVERY THING TURNS OUT GREAT 4 U N URES.


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 22 2010, 10:30 AM~17269917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BIGG BADD DALLAAS LOWRIDERS N DA HOUSE!!!! THANKS 4 D LOV HOMIES...*


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 22 2010, 11:45 AM~17270581
> *x2
> 
> *


*G!!! WASSAPENIN BRO???? *:biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*



Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz@Apr 18 2010, 12:51 PM~17228103
Garland's FINEST c.c. 
Will be in the house!!!


Click to expand...

THANKS 4 D LLUV HOMIES!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 26 2010, 10:45 AM~17305552
> *G!!! WASSAPENIN BRO???? :biggrin:
> *


same o same bro!!


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DownIIClown_@Apr 18 2010, 10:47 AM~17227352
> *  :biggrin: DOWN II CLOWN WILL BE THERE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


*JUANITO... WUSS GOIN DOWN HOMIE.....BRING THEM DONKS THIS WAY HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 6 2010, 09:30 AM~17111062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

i might just have to celebrate my birthday early at azukita!! :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*



Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$@Apr 17 2010, 12:55 PM~17221454



Click to expand...

UNIDOZ...WASSUP CHARLIE BOY...HOPE 2 C YA THERE HOMIE...*


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 9 2010, 01:26 PM~17145172
> *I'l be there!
> *


*TECHNIQUES !!! THANKS 4 D LUV HOMIES!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 26 2010, 11:49 AM~17305597
> *i might just have to celebrate my birthday early at azukita!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*SWEAAAAAARRR!!!*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT FOR DA LOW LYFE HOMIES!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 26 2010, 10:52 AM~17305630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SWEAAAAAARRR!!!
> *


OHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 26 2010, 11:53 AM~17305637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 9 2010, 11:08 AM~17144156
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*SUP ISELA....
THANKX 4 ALL URE HELP.... * :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 6 2010, 09:58 AM~17111392
> *
> *


*SUBLIMINAL...THANKS 4 D LUV HOMIES.. *:biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*THE COVER IS FREE 4 D CAR SHOW FOR THE PUBLIC!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

SOC READ PM


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>IRVING CUSTOMS CREW!!!! WHERE YALL @?????

BAD BOYZ CUSTOMZ!!!! WHEERE YALL @????

ALL "HOPPERS" WHERE YALL @???

$$ $$$
1ST SINGLE PUMP!!! 1ST DOUBLE PUMP!!!!!</span>*


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*BOOTHS AVAILABLE !!!!CONTACT ON FLYER!!!*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 26 2010, 11:08 AM~17305815
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>IRVING CUSTOMS CREW!!!! WHERE YALL @?????
> 
> BAD BOYZ CUSTOMZ!!!! WHEERE YALL @????
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: soc214, GABRIEL(SCARFACE), ZEUS DA GOD

*WASSUP ZUES!!!
SIMPLY STUNNIN GONNA B IN DA HOUSE????*


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 26 2010, 12:11 PM~17305847
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 6 2010, 09:30 AM~17111062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

BLVD ACES will be there homie.


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 26 2010, 12:19 PM~17305939
> *BLVD ACES will be there homie.
> *


*THANKS 4 D LUV HOMIES!!!!
A SPECIAL THANKS 2 ERNEST 4 CREATING THIS EVENTS FLYER!!!*


----------



## caprice72 (Oct 8, 2009)

TTT for the homies


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 26 2010, 10:49 AM~17305599
> *
> UNIDOZ...WASSUP CHARLIE BOY...HOPE 2 C YA THERE HOMIE...
> *


*


MY CAR IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION AS WE SPEAK BUT I MIGHT ROLL MY BRO'S RIDE... :biggrin:*


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

will be in da house<<<<<<<


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 6 2010, 08:30 AM~17111062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hopefully we're back from the Casino's that day! see you guys there!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 26 2010, 01:02 PM~17305751
> *SUP ISELA....
> THANKX 4 ALL URE HELP.... </span>  :biggrin:
> *





<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>no problem homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 26 2010, 10:40 PM~17313174
> *MY CAR IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION AS WE SPEAK BUT I MIGHT ROLL MY BRO'S RIDE... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: orale!!!


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 11:01 PM~17313476
> *will be in da house<<<<<<<
> *


*CALIDAD C.C. THANKS 4 URE SUPPORT HOMIES!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 27 2010, 12:17 AM~17314225
> *hopefully we're back from the Casino's that day! see you guys there!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 27 2010, 12:52 PM~17318614
> *no problem homie!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 27 2010, 09:50 AM~17316764
> *TTT
> *


*T
T
T*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 27 2010, 02:24 PM~17318901
> *T
> T
> T
> *


 :wow: Good luck with the show Soc. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 27 2010, 02:06 PM~17319329
> *:wow: Good luck with the show Soc. :thumbsup:
> *


thkx homie.


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17324240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 30 2010, 01:33 AM~17348913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin gudddd!!!!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 30 2010, 12:33 AM~17348913
> *
> 
> 
> ...



she's hot....
no joto


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@Apr 30 2010, 10:37 AM~17351017
> *she's hot....
> no joto
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Apr 30 2010, 09:57 AM~17351166
> *:biggrin:
> *



lol :boink:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

We had a great time at the show, thanks "SOC" & "LOWLYFE C.C."!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

good show had fun specially when unidoz and unlimited went at it good job guys :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 2 2010, 09:12 PM~17369368
> *good show had fun specially when unidoz and unlimited went at it good job guys :0  :biggrin:
> *



WE DOIN IT FOR FUN.....U KNOW HOW WE DO IT... :thumbsup: 
GOOD JOB LA LUZ AND TO MY CARNAL ABLE...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@May 2 2010, 09:14 PM~17369387
> *WE DOIN IT FOR FUN.....U KNOW HOW WE DO IT... :thumbsup:
> GOOD JOB LA LUZ AND TO MY CARNAL ABLE...
> *


big props fool to your carnal and la luz thats what i like to see friendly hops when it doesnt mater who wins just fun shit keep it up guys  :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 2 2010, 11:12 PM~17369368
> *good show had fun specially when unidoz and unlimited went at it good job guys :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0
_*WWWHHHHAAAAAAAATTTTTT?!?!?!?!*_


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 2 2010, 09:16 PM~17369433
> *:0 :0
> WWWHHHHAAAAAAAATTTTTT?!?!?!?!
> *


oh yeah you beter be ready for it too :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 2 2010, 11:19 PM~17369460
> *oh yeah you beter be ready for it too :0
> *


hno: hno:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 2 2010, 09:16 PM~17369425
> *big props fool to your carnal and la luz thats what i like to see friendly hops when it doesnt mater who wins just fun shit keep it up guys   :biggrin:
> *



THATS WHAT IT'S ALL BOUT HOMIE....


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 2 2010, 09:19 PM~17369460
> *oh yeah you beter be ready for it too :0
> *


X2

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 2 2010, 11:16 PM~17369425
> *big props fool to your carnal and la luz thats what i like to see friendly hops when it doesnt mater who wins just fun shit keep it up guys   :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like you guys had fun...Orale Homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 2 2010, 09:16 PM~17369425
> *big props fool to your carnal and la luz thats what i like to see friendly hops when it doesnt mater who wins just fun shit keep it up guys   :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IT WAS FUN....THANKS AGAIN TO ABLE AND THE UNIDOZ C.C.


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

IT WUZ A GOOD HOP :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

wher are the videos or the pics of the hop :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 2 2010, 09:50 PM~17369832
> *wher are the videos or the pics of the hop :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 2 2010, 11:12 PM~17369368
> *good show had fun specially when unidoz and unlimited went at it good job guys :0  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DONK_MAN214 (Aug 13, 2009)

NO MORE PICS OR VIDEOS.............. :dunno: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :run: :drama:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>LOW LYFE C.C. PREZ. "SOC" WANTS TO THANK EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT DESPITE THE TRICKY WEATHER . A SPECIAL THANKS TO ERNEST /;SUPER SIGN GUY:/ FOR HELPING SPREAD OUT THE WERD ON THE 1ST ANNUAL ARA LA RAZA: CAR SHOW N HOP CONTEST!!!!!

WANNA THANK CEASER @ IRVING CUSTOMS AND THE OTHER HOPPERS WHO PUT ON A GREEEEEAT SHOW LIKE ALWAYS!!...HOOTERS ON U WEYYYYYY...LOL

TO ISELA U.L.A. SEC. FOR ALL URE HELP WITH OUR EVENT FROM START 2 FINISH........SORRY I WAS LATE !!!!LOL...

TO THE AZUKITA CABARET STAFF FOR ALLOWING US TO USE THE FACILITY TO PROMOTE THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS !!!!

THANKS 4 URE SUPPORT !!!!!! LOW LYFE C.C......PREZ SOC......!!!!!!!!
NEW WAVE C.C.
JOKERZ C.C.
BLVD ACES C.C.
INSANITY C.C.
OAK CLIFF C.C.
DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.
UNLIMITED C.C.
DOWN II CLOWN C.C.
TEXAS SWANGAS C.C.
GARLANDS FINEST C.C.
TECHNIQUES C.C.
LATIN STYLE C.C.
UNIDOZ C.C.
SIMPLY STUNNIN C.C.
LOW LYFE C.C.
LOOK OUT BOYZ C.C.
N ALL THE SOLO RYDERS!!!!!
*D J JUAN DID HIS THANGGG THANKS HOMIE!!!</span>*


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONK_MAN214_@May 3 2010, 02:54 PM~17375312
> *NO MORE PICS OR VIDEOS.............. :dunno:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :run:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@May 3 2010, 07:55 PM~17378759
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>LOW LYFE C.C. PREZ. "SOC" WANTS TO THANK EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT DESPITE THE TRICKY WEATHER . A SPECIAL THANKS TO ERNEST /;SUPER SIGN GUY:/ FOR HELPING SPREAD OUT THE WERD ON THE 1ST ANNUAL ARA LA RAZA: CAR SHOW N HOP CONTEST!!!!!
> 
> WANNA THANK CEASER @ IRVING CUSTOMS AND THE OTHER HOPPERS WHO PUT ON A GREEEEEAT SHOW LIKE ALWAYS!!...HOOTERS ON U WEYYYYYY...LOL
> ...


good show :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I'l post more tomorrow!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@May 3 2010, 08:55 PM~17378759
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>LOW LYFE C.C. PREZ. "SOC" WANTS TO THANK EVERY ONE WHO CAME OUT DESPITE THE TRICKY WEATHER . A SPECIAL THANKS TO ERNEST /;SUPER SIGN GUY:/ FOR HELPING SPREAD OUT THE WERD ON THE 1ST ANNUAL ARA LA RAZA: CAR SHOW N HOP CONTEST!!!!!
> 
> WANNA THANK CEASER @ IRVING CUSTOMS AND THE OTHER HOPPERS WHO PUT ON A GREEEEEAT SHOW LIKE ALWAYS!!...HOOTERS ON U WEYYYYYY...LOL
> ...


 :thumbsup: Great show SOC & LOWLYFE C.C.!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

ok.. ok.. here goes my pix..

i apologize in advance for any 
multiple angles of cars. lol.
i get excited...
enjoy.....


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0  :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like a good turn out... I was in San Antonio at the WEGO Stop, but would have repped at this show for sure if I was in town... 

LOW LYFE TTT









-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

these are just a few that i took and edited on my phone. same "fish eye" effect on them...
































































<---too funny! LMAO! "un grito por favor!"




and finally,
thanks Soc and LowLyfe for this event. had fun  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

heres a few more!


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

NOBODY HAS VIDEO OF THE AFTER HOP....


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

bad as pics lil joe and ernest :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 4 2010, 09:52 PM~17394212
> *bad as pics lil joe and ernest :biggrin:
> *


VIDEO......


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*PICS R OFF DA CHAIN HOMIES!!!

THANKS LIL JOE,ERNEST,BOOM....GREAT JOB!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@May 4 2010, 11:23 PM~17395482
> *PICS R OFF DA CHAIN HOMIES!!!
> 
> THANKS LIL JOE,ERNEST,BOOM....GREAT JOB!!!
> ...


no prob :h5:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

i know how to add a video from photobucket. and it'll have played on photobucket.
what i can't figure out is how to have the box with the play button for YouTube ...
wasap?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :rofl: :dunno: :biggrin


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 5 2010, 05:39 AM~17396802
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  :dunno:  :biggrin
> *


lol i thought i knew how!!!


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 5 2010, 09:38 AM~17398454
> *lol i thought i knew how!!!
> *


what time did you go ? I rolled over there with Andy and stunner but u didn't see ya? :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@May 3 2010, 08:55 PM~17378759
> *ya welcome... lol :thumbsup:*


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 5 2010, 10:20 AM~17398814
> *what time did you go ? I rolled over there with Andy and stunner but u didn't see ya?  :0
> *


i got there around 5... i was in shreveport and got back around 4,u??


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BOOM75217.., dallas_cutty, **((Lady Joker))**


:wave: :wave:


----------



## **((Lady Joker))** (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 5 2010, 11:35 AM~17398993
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BOOM75217.., dallas_cutty, **((Lady Joker))**
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



 :wave:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

lol @ladyjoker 
wasaaaaaaaaah 
:h5:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhtFLL9zXV4


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@May 4 2010, 10:29 PM~17393866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 4 2010, 11:29 PM~17395550
> *i know how to add a video from photobucket. and it'll have played on photobucket.
> what i can't figure out is how to have the box with the play button for YouTube ...
> wasap?
> *



HERE U GO BOOM


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@May 5 2010, 09:51 PM~17405607
> *HERE U GO BOOM
> 
> 
> ...


gracias!!!!!


----------



## REY RAY LOWLYFE (Apr 20, 2010)

was up soc man bro sorry i missed it but i was over the road i see yall did good tho im back in town n ill holla at u wed hopefully yall be good bro LOWLYFE Muthafucka


----------



## david (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REY RAY LOWLYFE_@May 7 2010, 11:24 AM~17418976
> *was up soc man bro sorry i missed it but i was over the road i see yall did good tho im back in town n ill holla at u wed hopefully yall be good bro LOWLYFE Muthafucka
> *


*WUZZ DA DEAL REY RAY!!!!! WE MISSIN DA VERT !!! HOLLA @ ME!!!!!!LOWLYFE !!!!!!!!*


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

so many events this weekend 
whoa lol. so hard to choose! 

lol


----------

